
iMac 2020 - mariopt
https://www.apple.com/imac/
======
gbrown_
Not sure why this is on the front page when essentially the same thing was
posted yesterday?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24050691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24050691)

~~~
notafraudster
As to the why: New posts get on the front page for a little while to give them
a chance and the URL isn't similar enough for any automated filter to know
it's the same story -- yesterday's was the press release and today's is the
product page.

------
willio58
The bezels on this screen are the only reason I would not buy it.

------
threatofrain
Is the iMac 2020 storage unofficially serviceable with the new T2 chip?

